# Joining a Club



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey everyone! Tonight I attended a meeting with my local confirmation group (basically my local branch of the German Shepherd Dog Club of America). I actually went to their Christmas party, and had attended some of their training classes when Koda was a pup. This past November I actually attended their first show (specialty/obedience and rally).
Well, tonight my friend Sarah and I made the decision to apply for membership.  This is a big step for me, and will also be a huge leap in my learning/integration into the world of confirmation. One thing that has me extremely excited is that a couple of members actually have WGSL, so it isn't all dogs from one line.  

After the meeting was over, I got to meet another member who is also new to the show world's dogs (or at least two of them). She had a GORGEOUS adult white coatie named Cowboy, who has titles in obedience, his BN, and a few other things I don't remember. The other is her 10 wk old female puppy bred by another member. She was GORGEOUS! She looks like she may end up a coatie as well. But she has a wonderful gait already, and stacks naturally a lot  She was very sound and playful, but not overly so. :wub: My puppy fever is worse!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations! You will learn a lot. The first thing to learn is that the correct word is "conformation" not confirmation.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dangit! I did it again! I was even writing it in my notebook earlier AND typing it in correctly on FB. I'm cursed on here. >.> 

SORRY AGAIN! Eventually I'll stop being such a derp. First I watch The History of Christianity. Then I just get excited and derp. Sigh. I'll get it right on here eventually. -_- Then again, looking at the keyboard. My finger may have slipped in my excitement considering I didn't proofread.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Which club are you joining? I know quite a few people in Georgia that show GSD's.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm putting in my application for the German Shepherd Dog Club of Atlanta.  Thus far, I only really know a smaller group of people. But they're all great!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think it is great as you will get to learn and see a lot in your travels....good luck!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You'll be really lucky if you have some working people sprinkled into your club as well. Then you get to really see the full range of GSD and truly start to understand the discussions that go on on this forum. You really need to see the differences in dogs for everyone's opinions to either matter to you or for you to be able to take them with a grain of salt. The more you get out into the dog world the more you'll understand why people think the way they do!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Out of everyone I have met thus far, we have three that work their dogs. One service dog, one man who trains k9 officers, and another woman who does herding or agility (I forget which). I'm hoping when I meet the others involved there will be more working dogs. But even if not, I do plan on joining a SchH club/continuing to visit them.


----------

